# Pain at the top of the fundus



## Katie4

Evening ladies....curious one for you! 

About ten days ago I started to get pain about 4 inches above my naval. It felt sore/bruised to the touch and covered an area the size of a palm. It goes overnight but really hurts from late afternoon onwards. It feels like the pain is about an inch deep under my skin and it stings/burns and will stop me in my tracks at times. It's made worse by leaning forward or reaching and relieved by leaning back on pillows but is still sore/bruised feeling when I touch it. 

A friend who is a labour suite mw palpated the bump on monday- all was fine but then she pressed slightly to the left at the top and I shot off the couch and burst into tears with pain. Not sure who was more shocked! As she was worried I called our triage unit and was assessed last night. Baby all fine and unfortunately we couldn't replicate the sharp pain- although the dr and mw were v gentle. My bp, urine and reflexes were all ok so I was given a diagnosis of either muscular injury and or reflux(even though I've had almost no heartburn this pg). 

Today it's been sore again today and flared up at 4.30-6.30 during which time I managed to accidentally give myself the same amount of pain as I had when I shot off the couch just by rubbing the area and noticed I had a sore spot in the same place on the other side of my abdomen. 

So my questions....any idea what the cause is? And also, when I was at the hospital they monitored the baby and my uterine activity - the latter varied between 10-15% is this normal? What is it in labour? 

Thanks so much

Katie x


----------



## Kaz1979

Interesting one Katie!

I doubt we are going to be able to give you a cause if youve seen two midwives and a doctor and they havent been able to pin it down. Its difficult something like this without seeing you and examining you. 

It does sound as if it may be muscular as is worse when you moving bending etc. If it is just that area that is sore and not your bump overall then I wouldnt worry as youve seen a doctor regarding it. 

If your siutation changes i.e the pain becaomes worse, movements change you have any bleeding etc then you need to call the hospital. 

Regarding the uterine activity it varies from woman to woman as it does not acutally measure the pain, strength of contractions exactly it monitors the increase in pressure. So as your uterine muscles tighten it picks that up. For most ladies in labour it is 70%+ but some only 50%. As long as the contractions are working to dilate your cervix thats all we look for. We only really use the CTG to look at frequency of contractions. If wanting to know strength we will usually ask you and place a hand on your bump and determine strength that way. 

Does this help? Sorry to not be more help with the pain. 

Kaz x


----------



## Katie4

Thanks so much for replying. Don't worry, the pain is def just at the top - no signs of prem labour, just a sore me! (I had hideous pelvic girdle pain last time though so am used to my body giving up a bit in the 3rd trimester!) 

Interesting about the % - I just wondered. It's like when the dr checked my reflexes, I had to ask why as it seemed such an odd thing to do!

Merry Christmas and thanks again, the relief of knowing its nothing sinister is amazing!


----------

